# Una vuelta por las bahias de Sinaloa Norte



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Les paso el link de un viaje el fin de semana.

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=568652










Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Que viaje tan mas perron!!!

Felicidades!! :thumbsup:

Solo hubiera deseado encontrar tu blog antes... Yo estuve trabajando hasta hace unos seis meses en Palmarejo, cerca de Chinipas. De haber sabido, me hubiera puesto de acuerdo contigo para rodar.

Ni pedo... a ver si voy despues.


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Warp said:


> Que viaje tan mas perron!!!
> 
> Felicidades!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Gracias, estoy a tus ordenes aqui en Los Mochis.

Que buen gusto de bicicleta tienes .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

efuentes said:


> Gracias, estoy a tus ordenes aqui en Los Mochis.
> 
> Que buen gusto de bicicleta tienes .... :thumbsup:


Ah, caray... el del buen gusto eres tu!! :thumbsup:

Esa que tienes, es una clasica en toda regla...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Ah, caray... el del buen gusto eres tu!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Esa que tienes, es una clasica en toda regla...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ya jóvenes Titus , dénse un beso ja ja ja , ya en serio buenas bicis de ambos , felicidades , ambas bicis no tienen edad , esas bicis son al mountain bike como la Stratocaster o la Les Paul al rock ,para mí la Hammer es la Strato y la S.Blade es la Les Paul , y Cocalis es Leo Fender o Gibson ????

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Y lo triste es que me estoy animando a cambiarla por esta madre ut:










Ya se que me voy a arrepentir, pero ni modo.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

yo si la cambiaba, y si fuera por la roja de atras mejor!... que bicis son esas? donde las venden? paracen justo lo que estoy buscando.


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

La roja de atras es 650d  , son marca Rawland, segun esto muy aca. A mi me prestaron una Dsogn 650d, la verdad es la bici que siempre he querido. De hecho la que use en el recorrido es muy parecida, pero con compromisos.

http://www.rawlandcycles.com/

Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp para que pones esa Titus si ya no la tienes? sssssss


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

I finally got the damn photobucket account back. :thumbsup:


----------

